# Kann man Boxen bei einen 5.1 System tauschen?



## StefanStg (8. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir letztens ein 5.1 System gekauft. Dabei handelt es sich um dieses hier: Samsung HT-F5530/EN · 5.1 3D Heimkinosystem mit Blu-ray | redcoon.de

Wollte es dann aufbauen dabei merkte ich das auf den Boxen mit Ständer Left Front und Right Front draufsteht. Ich dachte immer das die Boxen mit Standfuß für hinten sind und die kleinen für vorne. Habe garkeine möglichkeit die kleinen Boxen hinten anzubringen. Kann ich die Boxen tauschen sodass ich die kleinen an die Front stelle und die Boxen mit Standfuß nach hinten? Oder geht dadurch was an Sound verloren weil sie garnicht dafür gedacht sind?

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Sinnvoll ist es wohl eher nicht, ich denke da bleibt vom Klang was auf der Strecken. Bau dir doch ein paar Ständer


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Ist die Anzahl/Größe der Hoch- und Mitteltöner denn bei den Front- und Surround-LS identisch?


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist es wohl eher nicht, ich denke da bleibt vom Klang was auf der Strecken. Bau dir doch ein paar Ständer



Hmm das könnte ich auch. Wird aber nicht gut ausschauen



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Ist die Anzahl/Größe der Hoch- und Mitteltöner denn bei den Front- und Surround-LS identisch?


 
Das ist eine gute frage. Habe schnell nachgeschaut: Die kleinen Boxen haben einen Töner und die mit Standfuß 3. Keine Ahnung ob das Hoch oder Mitteltöner sind kenne mich da nicht aus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn du handwerklich ein Eunuch bist gäbe es ja im bezahlbaren Bereich was. Oder man orientiert sich daran wenn der Basteltrieb doch ausbricht


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juli 2013)

Das könnte ich natürlich auch machen. Oder ich tausche sie um und kaufe mir gleich welche mit vier Ständer


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Also, für die kleinen Boxen ist es doch kein Problem: einfach aus dem Baumarkt in die Zuschneideabteilung gehen, nen Holzrest für 1-2€ auf ca. 15x10cm zuschneiden lassen - das ist dann die "Halterung" für die kleinen Boxen. Dann noch je 2 Metallwinkel (<1€ pro Stück) pro Boden kaufen, pro Winkel ne Holzschraube, um den Winkel an die beiden Halterungen zu schrauben, und dann noch je eine Schraube und Dübel, um den Winkel mit der Halterung an der Wand zu befestigen - und schon haste die kleinen hinteren Boxen auf Ohrhöhe hinter Dir ^^  oder passen die beiden langen Frontboxen partout nicht bei Dir hin? 


Die länglichen Boxen dürften nämlich durchaus was besser klingen als die kleinen, auch weil vorne viel mehr Sound bei Filmen kommt, d.h vorne ist "wichtiger"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Die Standboxen und Center haben ja eine identische Bestückung soweit man es auf der Homepage erahnen konnte. Bei einem Tausch würde sicherlich der Center sich in den Vordergrund spielen. Mach doch mal ein Bild


----------



## StefanStg (8. Juli 2013)

Doch die lagen Boxen passen schon hin das ist kein Problem dachte nur das die kleinen Boxen für vorne sind und der Verkäufer meinte man kann sie ohne probleme tauschen. Mir kam das aber ein wenig komisch vor weshalb ich mal lieber nachgefragt habe

Bild kann ich keins machen weil ich die Boxen garnicht weiter aufgebaut habe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2013)

Na dann Hopp und aufbauen. Da hat der Verkäufer Stuss erzählt wenn man es mal ernsthaft betrachtet. Aber wahrscheinlich steht er im Konzert sogar mit dem Rücken zur Bühne


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2013)

Man könnte auch böse sein und sagen, dass Verkäufer meinte: bei jemandem, der für grad mal 320€ fünf Boxen + Subwoofer + noch nen BD-Player mit integriertem DTS- und TrueHD-fähigen Verstärker ausgibt, ist es echt egal, welche Box nun wo steht


----------



## StefanStg (10. Juli 2013)

Wollte nochmal eine kleine Rückmeldung geben. Habe Gesten das System wieder umgetauscht. Werde mir ein anderes kaufen mal schauen welches ich nehme.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal eine kleine Rückmeldung geben. Habe Gesten das System wieder umgetauscht. Werde mir ein anderes kaufen mal schauen welches ich nehme.



Und was war mit dem System nicht okay?


----------

